# Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.



## TrapperJohn

i have the program ventrilo and i can get it to work. when i try and say something it wont let me and i get this message:

Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.
DirectSoundCaptureCreate failed. HR=DSERR_NODRIVER. No sound driver is available for use.

Can anyone help me on what i need to do?:4-dontkno


----------



## TrapperJohn

TrapperJohn said:


> i have the program ventrilo and i can get it to work. when i try and say something it wont let me and i get this message:
> 
> Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.
> DirectSoundCaptureCreate failed. HR=DSERR_NODRIVER. No sound driver is available for use.
> 
> Can anyone help me on what i need to do?:4-dontkno


That's supposed to be can't get it to work.


----------



## dduckett

Just did some quick research and found this on another forum:



> Now what causes the "HR=DSERR_NODRIVER" error...
> 
> 1) Make sure that your headphones and mic are completely plugged in & that they are in the correct ports. Windows vista and certain sound cards (including onboard) are able to detect the headphones / mic being unplugged and it will result in that error.
> 
> 2) Make sure that you have the latest drivers for your sound card and that the software is installed and running. There is normally a program that starts with windows for the sound that comes with the drivers. Do not delete it from the startup.
> 
> 3) Make sure you are running the latest version of DirectX
> 
> Those are the main things that I have found fix that specific error.


See if that helps at all.


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Make and model of pc?

Go into device manager and report any yellow ! marks listed there
and post them here.


----------



## dalaldan

ATIXBar,ATI WDM Video Audio Crossbar
Microsofot MPU Audio driver 
MS Windows Sound System Compatible
that s on my computer with yellow marks and i can t play fm 2007


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

You need to make your own thread dalaldan, its not nice to hijack someone elses thread.

Please start your own thread in 98 windows forum here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f6/


----------



## Riskyone101

Riskyone101 said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF,
> 
> Make and model of pc?
> 
> Go into device manager and report any yellow ! marks listed there
> and post them here.


----------



## krazykev101

TrapperJohn said:


> i have the program ventrilo and i can get it to work. when i try and say something it wont let me and i get this message:
> 
> Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.
> DirectSoundCaptureCreate failed. HR=DSERR_NODRIVER. No sound driver is available for use.
> 
> Can anyone help me on what i need to do?:4-dontkno


Well its simple problem that I had and I couldnt figure it out, so I sat back and thought "well I have sound and can hear but why does that keep popping up when I log into ventrillo"? I simply didnt have my microphone plugged in and it is color coded so mic is usually pink. 

I wish some said that in the first forum as the first thing to check


----------

